# Favorite defense



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 25, 2008)

What is your favorite technique for fending off an attacker?  When I'm fighting I tend to be more of a counter attacker or wait for the other person to come in on me.  I like using a side thrust kick as the attacker comes rushing in to attack. I plant it right in the floating ribs or the gut.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sparring or real attack?  They're not the same.

In the real deal, you may not have the notice to pop that side kick up.  Your attacker is more likely to surprise you and be too close before you realize what's happened, or come in from behind.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

I really have no favorite techniques, I will use whatever I need to feed off an attack on the streets. This includes trash can, sticks, rocks or anything elses, keys biting pinching, eye gauging. It is about survival period.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2008)

The technique I use depends upon the attack. (In sparring ) I often fight defensively because I enjoy the game of countering although I am best when I take the intiative.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2008)

It depends on the opening presented, the situation I'm in... there are too many variables to give one specific technique as an answer.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

I use whatever works     Nothing is off limits if my survival is at stake.  It also depends on the situation. If it is someone drunk at a bar jsut looking to pick no someone, then a submission will work if its 1 on 1 etc....  In a dark alley and someone is trying to tackle me so they can grab my wallet.  Different story, knees elbows, headbutts, eye gouging,  whatever it takes to make sure I am the only one that walks out of that alley.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> whatever works


 
bowser666 beat me to it


----------



## allenjp (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure as it's never happened to me but it would be something involving a weapon...regular or improvised.


----------



## Johnny-sama (Jul 25, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> What is your favorite technique for fending off an attacker?  When I'm fighting I tend to be more of a counter attacker or wait for the other person to come in on me.  I like using a side thrust kick as the attacker comes rushing in to attack. I plant it right in the floating ribs or the gut.



Talk the threat out of being an attacker in the first place.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 25, 2008)

Bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, reload, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang.... "stop or I'll shoot more!"

That's my favorite defense.

Actually you have to understand SD is not done in a vacuum. There will be indicators something is not right. If you have any awareness of this you might have time to go for position, or back out, or at least at a minimum you will be able to formulate a plan of defense. If you have no awarness of your environment you will start the ballgame most likely on the ground, alive or dead.

In these circumstances I most likely will start with my hand techniques first. Why? No streaching, no warm ups, no worry about the cloths I wear.... Any kicking will be low, and I can assure you my kicking ability, especially low, is pretty serious, like broken legs on the first try.

And any H2H will come only if I have messed up and can't get my trusty hogleg out. Why again? Cause that gun may very well preclude any fight. Just it's mear presence has a good chance of stopping the attack from going any farther (if it's sounds like a NRA ad, well yes the presence of a gun has stopped the vast majority of attacks that have been recorded.)

But you ask, what about just a fist fight over an arument. Well I'll tell you, I stay out of stupid aruments. Such a fight here in Texas would get my CCW revolked. So I stay out of such arguments and about the only reason I would face attack would be something much more serious.

And that requires a serious response.

Deaf


----------



## ares (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the best defense is the one where I don't get hit. running works or if that's not possible, then whatever it takes to get out of the situation. Talking loudly, tire iron or even a loud cry to throw him off. hell, he might think I was mentally ill and leave me alone. I always carry a mad picture of my wife in my wallet, and I could show it to him and tell him that I'll send her after him if he don't leave me alone. Then we'll see who's tough


----------



## still learning (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello,  Most of us will tried to TALK our way out of a physcial confrontations.

To say you have a flavorite technique will limit one self...because NO two situtions will be the same.

RUNNING away is always a good thing...best to be alive tomorrow.

One must look at their situtions (locations,how many people around,possible weapons for defense, beer bottles,chairs,)

Distance...if the guys is going to punch you? ...or rush you? ...We all should be prepare to duck,kick,punch,block, and pee?

Aloha ( eyes,nose,groin,knees....always is good to know there are located)


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Sparring or real attack? They're not the same.


 
Truth



jks9199 said:


> In the real deal, you may not have the notice to pop that side kick up. Your attacker is more likely to surprise you and be too close before you realize what's happened, or come in from behind.


 
Well said..


----------



## shihansmurf (Jul 26, 2008)

The jab followed by a cross has allowed me to win more fights than any other technique I have ever learned.  With a lead hook as a follow-up I'd stake my life on it any day. 

Honestly, in a real altercation I'll do whatever I have to in order to be the guy standing at the end. In a sparring match, I can never take it that seriously even when I boxed. The stakes are just not even comparable.

I am a very aggressive fighter and I think that, couple with the fact I can shut off my emotions for periods of time, has let me win many fights that otherwise I shouldn't have.  At the end of the day the fighter who is more willing to do greater harm than the other guy usually has the best chance. 

Physical condition also cannot be overstated for its ability to contribute to your survivability in any tyoe of fight.

Mark


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 26, 2008)

The sweep is a great way to start a confrontation.
Sean


----------



## MarkC (Jul 26, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you have been in "real" fights, and how many?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 26, 2008)

Depends on what you consider a 'real fight' Mark.

In high school I was in several. One even came at me with a board. Never lost one, and funny thing is it was before I got into any martial arts.

Held one guy breaking into my parents house for the cops. This was during college and, while a green belt at the time, I just let my Colt Cobra .38 do my talking for me.

Later on my honeymoon, in the Virgin Islands (U.S. side) a guy grabbed the hand bag of a woman tourist and my wife,alerting me, got me running after him. Another guy in front bear hugged him and I got one of his free hands in a wrist lock. We took him down, he tried to get up, and we sort of increased our efforts and he finaly complied.

And of course I've been in full contact tournaments in my younger days (nothing huge mind you.)

Deaf


----------



## Guardian (Jul 27, 2008)

I go instantly for the knee area, have done this a few times in fights, I try my hardest depending on the situation to do the least amount of damage, but the knee is my first strike, easy access and almost always or will be exposed in the first seconds of any attack by someone just wanting to hurt you.


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> What is your favorite technique for fending off an attacker? When I'm fighting I tend to be more of a counter attacker or wait for the other person to come in on me. I like using a side thrust kick as the attacker comes rushing in to attack. I plant it right in the floating ribs or the gut.


 
Not sure whether or not you're talking about sparring or fighting.  IMO, I feel that alot of what you do depends on a number of things, some being, a) what the other person is doing, b) your surroundings, c) the situation that you're in, d) how many people are involved.

I think its safe to say that we all have a favorite move, but that move may not apply to every situation.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 27, 2008)

I should clarify my question. By "fight" I don't mean sparring, however heavy the contact, I don't mean any "match" in a ring, octagon, or on a mat. I mean outside in the real world when someone seriously intended to see that some harm came to you.
And the reason for my question wasn't to hear war stories, but to ask Part 2:
How many times have you actually been able to execute (or even think about executing) your "favorite" technique?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 28, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I should clarify my question. By "fight" I don't mean sparring, however heavy the contact, I don't mean any "match" in a ring, octagon, or on a mat. I mean outside in the real world when someone seriously intended to see that some harm came to you.
> And the reason for my question wasn't to hear war stories, but to ask Part 2:
> How many times have you actually been able to execute (or even think about executing) your "favorite" technique?


 On the job or off?  Both, dozens.

Off the job, about 9 street fights since the age of 18.  

I fought two guys at one time in Texas.....in a small trailer house bedroom (So I guess it wasn't a 'street fight' technically )........I got lucky and they got hurt.  That's the only time I had more than one person attacking me at the same time.  

I walked away from that one because I knew the fight was coming and decided to go ahead and start it on my terms and strike first.  One of the guys was getting ready to attack and the other was getting ready to follow his lead, when I acted as though I were going to submit by throwing my hands up and feigning backing away......at which point I slapped the one I perceived as the more 'experienced' of the two in the groin with my left hand and threw a right forearm into his jaw as he bent over in pain, knocking him in to the trailer wall and back on to the bed......I was hoping to knock him unconcious, but I didn't hit him flush and merely broke his jaw.....he managed to recover in time to try and tackle me after I punched the second guy in the nose.  

I grabbed him and was choking him, when the other guy started punching me in the back of my head......I remember thinking 'Man....I'm glad he hasn't figured out that punching me in the back of the head is not doing him any good, and start punching me in the face'.......I was able to throw a right elbow in to that guys face and I broke his nose, blood went everywhere and he was worried about his face at that point, giving me time to choke the first guy unconcious.

We tore the entire room up, flipped the bed over, knocked a TV and dresser over.......a 3rd guy actually came in the room with a stick......I managed to bluff him in to dropping the stick while I was choking his buddy unconcious by telling him if he didn't drop it I was going to beat him to death with it.....he believed me and dropped the stick, I dropped the unconcious guy on the floor, saw that the broken nosed guy had no more interest in fighting, and walked out the front door.......with nothing but a few knots on the back of my head for my troubles.

It was D.U.M.B......i'm not gonna lie.......the whole thing was over my ex-wife's purse and $100.00 that these guys stole from our car while she was visiting some friends at this crappy trailer park!  I could have been shot or stabbed......but I was young and dumb.......live and learn.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 7, 2008)

Right cross stop-hit to the maxilla bridge (the mustache area).  I call it "The Touch of Sleep".  Of course, seldom is it that pretty but if you miss you might catch the nose or the lower jaw (or open a knuckle on his teeth *uhg*).


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 9, 2008)

'Favorite Defense'?  A good offense....seriously, not to be flippant or throw out a cliche.  When violence really comes, aggression will sometimes save you where caution will not.  Speed, Surprise and Violence of Action are the watch-words when a fight is unavoidable.  Hit first, hit hard, hit often.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 9, 2008)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Right cross stop-hit to the maxilla bridge (the mustache area). I call it "The Touch of Sleep". Of course, seldom is it that pretty but if you miss you might catch the nose or the lower jaw (or open a knuckle on his teeth *uhg*).


 Not bad......I do something similar......left upper-cut below the chin to LIFT the chin up, THEN fllow with a right-cross to the jaw. 

I like to step in close when i think there is going to be an altercation, then if it comes to that I follow his chest with the back of my left fist and guide it right in to the chin......a right cross is even more devastating when their chin is lifted as high as it can get by the left upper-cut.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 9, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I should clarify my question. By "fight" I don't mean sparring, however heavy the contact, I don't mean any "match" in a ring, octagon, or on a mat. I mean outside in the real world when someone seriously intended to see that some harm came to you.
> And the reason for my question wasn't to hear war stories, but to ask Part 2:
> How many times have you actually been able to execute (or even think about executing) your "favorite" technique?


  I've used one of my favorite moves, which is the left 'nut-slap' followed immediately by a right forearm targeted at the jaw twice. (the nut-slap sets up the forearm by causing the guy to double over forward and drop his hands to his groin....works everytime i've done it ) 

I pulled it off both times, and knocked both guys off their feet.....one, however, was jacked up on methamphetamines and I slipped as the forearm was coming, so I didn't hit him flush and failed to knock him out....it still dazed him.  The other guy was out cold unconcious.


----------



## paulH (Aug 9, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, reload, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang.... "stop or I'll shoot more!"


 
just a thought...

but you must either be a realy bad shot... or the "stop or i'll shoot more" is a waste of words?


----------



## Ahriman (Aug 10, 2008)

Create distance, draw my most accessible weapon at that time, evaluate seriousness, depending on the result, attack/threaten/resheath. In some cases the "create distance" part is enough to stop the attack.
Oh, and as I'm a smoker, I mention a specific "technique" - if attacked/threatened from front, flick the cigarette in the attacker's face while getting off the X. Can be quite painful _(especially if the burning tobacco gets inside clothing - loose clothing isn't always good :saint_ and buys me enough time to create distance in my experience.


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 11, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Hit first, hit hard, hit often.


 
I was going to post "Hit first, hit hard, hit fast", since that's what I tell my longsword students.  But for unarmed, "hit often" is very important.  Good post!

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

IMO, all above are good suggestions.
My favorite; AVOID.
Know what's going on around you and you can minimize your threats.
Then as Benny, "the jet", Urquidez always said: "if they can't stand they can't fight and they can't chase you."
He advocated knees and arches too as first strike areas as they don't require much force to damage.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like attacking the knees or the throat. I say show no mercy. Either cripple them or kill em'.  Make sure their are no witnesses though or throw a knife in his hand and claim that self defense was justified. If no knife is available throw your light saber in his hand.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> I like attacking the knees or the throat. I say show no mercy. Either cripple them or kill em'. Make sure their are no witnesses though or throw a knife in his hand and claim that self defense was justified. If no knife is available throw your light saber in his hand.


I understand your point but do you know how expensive light sabres are these days?


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Master Yoda has a life time supply of them.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Master Yoda has a life time supply of them.


 :uhyeah:


----------



## zDom (Aug 14, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Master Yoda has a life time supply of them.



He only has a lifetime supply because HE never LOSES his (*cough.. Skywalker family*) so ONE is enough ... for HIM.

In any case, it's not like you can just run down to the "lightsaber store" and pick up a dozen.

Jedi hand-craft their lightsabers!

http://www.geocities.com/erik_the_jedi/saber.html

For shame. You both should know this. :sigh:


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, this is really a great site.:shock:


----------

